# New to smoking



## Unregistered (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey everyone, I just moved to a new city and started smoking weed. I don't have much friends in here and don't know where to get some. What r places where it is the easiest to find some marijuana? How does the sale usually go? to be carefull? Thanks...  by the way I'm in Seattle, close to University of Washington.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 18, 2005)

Hit the corner and take a knife and not to much money

                                Good Luck


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 19, 2005)

Buying weed in a strange city from strangers is way too risky in my books.  Sounds like a good way to get busted.  Order some seeds from the doc chronic and grow in your closet.  It only takes around 3 mo. start to finish.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 19, 2005)

And tell no one what your doing!!!!!!!


----------



## stonerhoe420 (Feb 22, 2005)

*ok so it depends are u still in school? cause if u are listen to the gossip and shit and see who does it then just go up and find some hook ups. be suddle about it tho. also just go to some parties and shit they have sells there all the time. just dont waste ur money on cheap shit*


----------



## MarPassion (Feb 23, 2005)

Grow your own, then you know what you smoke.


----------



## trkong88 (Mar 5, 2005)

you should go to:

www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com

buy some seeds and grow them yourself, that way you can try different strains of it and you dont have to worry about getting caught or anything like that

average flowering time avereges out at 8-9 weeks for most strains

good luck


----------



## smokey (Mar 9, 2005)

Is it safe to order from that site if you live in the US? (California)


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv yet to order seeds of the internet I just grow some good good bag seed It does the trick


----------



## J n B (Mar 24, 2005)

sometimes its just being at the right place at the right time....try socailizing at local taverns or depending your age go to a party or 2   ps dont b pushy or nosy it will come 2 u


----------



## SoCalStoner (Mar 24, 2005)

well for the usual its like 15 a gram and 25 dollars a half eighth.  if your in school it should be really easy to find, i smoke in the parking lot at my school none of the kids care


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 26, 2005)

whoever the hell u buy ur shit from is rippin u off big time!  an 1/8 is 25 at the most and a gram is 5 bucks at most.  Even in southern California where u are.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 26, 2005)

yeah where I live a gram of some cron is 10 to 15 dollers depends but the stuff Is really good I hate buying it Ijust grow some awsome midds


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Socal, at those prices it should be real easy to find - and here I thought $200/oz was bad...jeez


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

200 an O is a lot I used to get an o of cron for150


----------



## J n B (Mar 30, 2005)

ive pd 350 4 the dankes


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Cincy, cron = chronic?

   JnB, where are you located? Just curious..thanks.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah chronic dank whatever we call it cron


----------



## rasta (Mar 30, 2005)

sounds a little strange


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL - yeah, confusing...


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Rasta, hello! Go over to the lounge & introduce yourself!


----------



## (Aotl)Arthropod (Mar 30, 2005)

Chronic (Pure female White Widow, Jack Herer, Super Skunk; well grown) goes for about 400/oz. I get prices ranging from $50-$100 per quarter oz, and I'm from the same area as cincyboy; about 45 minutes drive to cincinnati. I'm thinking of starting a grow just for the prices I know i could get for chronic here.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 31, 2005)

so you live in what fraklin or sumthing


----------



## (Aotl)Arthropod (Apr 1, 2005)

Na, Clermont. I'm about 15 minutes away from Deja Vu.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 1, 2005)

no ******* way dude i live right there by summerside and and beachwood


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

I`ve never heard of those - what part of town, Cincy? Clermont I am familiar with...


----------



## Neostarr (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi All, I really only just started smoking.

Yesterday i got really zoned where everything was surreal... dreamlike. That was bout 17 hrs ago now. I am still nauseous and sort of hyper sensitive to my body's feelings. is this normal? I am also only used to 1 large pipe rip but i took a lot more this time using cigar wraps. could that be the reason?


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 8, 2013)

best deal is to Grow ur own,, a plus is U know how it is grow, n that ur getting the strain what U want


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 8, 2013)

Im pretty sure he found some...or grew some by now.

thread from 05. 



Wheres a funny jpeg when you need it... I like that batman one.


----------



## Locked (Nov 8, 2013)

Put away the shovel...you dug up a thread that is 8 and a half years old. I will have what you are smoking though...


----------

